# What do I have here?



## P.K.Hansen (Jul 4, 2021)

It's bought as Harold Koopowitz, but I have very little faith in that company, so I doubt it.
It has a leafspan of 70 cm, so it's by far my largest plant 
Anybody have a guess on what it is? The leaves are slightly mottled, but I think it's far too big to be what they claim.
I'll know soon, but the suspence is killing me 
The spike is growing quite fast.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 4, 2021)

Michael Koopowitz?


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Jul 4, 2021)

It does have the looks, but what about the leaves?
Can Michael koopowitz have leaves like this?


----------



## GuRu (Jul 4, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> Michael Koopowitz?



Might be a MK....size of the plant is appropriate and they can have mottled leaves. The leaves of my plant are more intensely mottled but this might be a feature of this plant.


----------



## My Green Pets (Jul 4, 2021)

I'm going to guess (parvi x multi) x multi


----------



## southernbelle (Jul 5, 2021)

GuRu said:


> Might be a MK....size of the plant is appropriate and they can have mottled leaves. The leaves of my plant are more intensely mottled but this might be a feature of this plant.


I agree. Mine (Michael Koopowitz) is getting large. I understand a large leaf span is necessary before first bloom. I just thought that mild mottling was caused by high light, but maybe it has it too.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jul 5, 2021)

You'll find out soon enough. * sticks the kettle on *


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 5, 2021)

that's very big for a MK.
? anitum hybrid?


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Jul 6, 2021)

supposed to be a rothscildianum hybrid, and the pics showed a Harold Koopowitz.
But as said, I don't think they know what they are talking about.


----------



## tenman (Jul 6, 2021)

I see no reason that can't be HK.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 7, 2021)

I'm with Tenman. HK or a HK hybrid


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Jul 8, 2021)

Not much green on the buds compared to pics of HK I've seen.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jul 8, 2021)

*sip* You'll find out *sip* soon enough.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 10, 2021)

looking good


----------



## BrucherT (Jul 10, 2021)

P.K.Hansen said:


> It's bought as Harold Koopowitz, but I have very little faith in that company, so I doubt it.
> It has a leafspan of 70 cm, so it's by far my largest plant
> Anybody have a guess on what it is? The leaves are slightly mottled, but I think it's far too big to be what they claim.
> I'll know soon, but the suspence is killing me
> The spike is growing quite fast.


Great-looking plant.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 13, 2021)

There’s no Parvisepalum in this. It is a straight multi but what is it? Only flowers will help with ID further.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jul 13, 2021)

To me, it looks like kolopakingii influence, but, you'll find out (say it with me) soon enough.


----------



## emydura (Jul 13, 2021)

Looks nothing like the MK I currently have in bud at the same stage. It has lots of red in it which yours doesn't. The only way you can tell what that is, is to flower it. We will find out soon enough.


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Jul 14, 2021)

It startet opening two days ago. Very fast growing.


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Jul 16, 2021)

I'd say Paph. Temptation.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 16, 2021)

Temptation. Or Mount Toro?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 17, 2021)

kolo in there for sure


----------



## emydura (Jul 17, 2021)

P.K.Hansen said:


> I'd say Paph. Temptation.



Could


Ozpaph said:


> kolo in there for sure



Agree.


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Jul 22, 2021)

I'll stick with paph. Temptation.


----------



## Guldal (Jul 26, 2021)

Will you, please, be so kind as to post some very good close ups (Mr. DeMille) of the staminod?!


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Jul 26, 2021)

Yes, my master.


----------



## Guldal (Jul 26, 2021)

Thank you, mate, as they would say Down Under! 

In my eyes, the staminode photo only supports your diagnosis, making it a very tempting temptation!  

Whence did you get the plant?


----------



## GuRu (Jul 26, 2021)

P.K.Hansen said:


> Yes, my master......


I thought slavery never existed in Denmark ??


----------



## h_mossy (Jul 26, 2021)

Maybe temptation, the Paph. philippinense influence is showing.


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Jul 27, 2021)

> I thought slavery never existed in Denmark ??


Tell that to my wife


----------

